# Any Cores on non-Suunto straps here?



## Steven Seagal

Hey everyone!

I'm thinking about getting a new strap for my light green. I already have the Suunto replacement strap with the 24mm lugs, so I can change to whatever now. I just haven't got a clue what to go for. 

So, anyone here got "something else" strapped to their Core? Pics would be helpful, of course.

Thanks!


----------



## Mystro

Here you go.... Check out Modena 24mm straps..


----------



## jnewell

Mine is currently on a 24mm NATO-style strap from Panatime (who are wicked prompt in shipping).


----------



## Steven Seagal

Hm, thanks for the ideas. 

That Modena Tropic looks tempting, just wondering, does it catch a lot of dust? Had a silicone strap once which never ever looked clean, because it was a dust magnet, hated it.

Panatime have a silicone strap with green stitching, which is quite rare, green is always hard to find on straps.


----------



## Mystro

I didnt notice too much dust on the Tropical strap. It did collect more dust than a elastomer strap. It was very soft and flexible. Couldnt beat it for the price$$.


----------



## 6speed

mine is on maratac elite

it also comes in different thread colors


----------



## Steven Seagal

Yeah, the Maratec looks cool, but I've read that it's very long and my wrists are a bit too thin for that.

Anyway, I just ordered a Panerai style divestrap. I'll post a picture when it's on my Core.


----------



## wythe

i like the maratac strap too, but 135/80 length is too long for my 6.5" wrist.

does anyone come across these leather strap? they look nice to me.
i'm thinking to get one for my light core.


----------



## sharper

Since we are talking about straps. Are there any other options out there for the observer besides the one's made by Suunto.


----------



## Guest

wythe said:


> anyone come across these leather strap? they look nice to me. i'm thinking to get one for my light core.


Not that particular band but I have mine on a similar style leather strap.
Things I'd _personally_ look out for when trying to buy a leather strap for a Suunto a) Matt black.. Shiny might look a bit dressy. b) Non tapering and thick.. Mine is 5mm thick, I tried a 4mm thick and it just didn't look big enough on the wrist for a watch this size. c) Waterproof.. Mine isn't and it does seem a shame to limit the usefulness of a watch like this with a strap you can't even wear swimming.
Kinda difficult to find a leather strap that ticks all these boxes though


----------



## 6speed

where'd you get that?

i've been looking for some non-tappered 24mm leather strap


----------



## Guest

www.toshi-straps.co.uk
They are hand made so I'm afraid not cheap. If you go for one of these, order it longer than your current strap and specify if u want square cut.

If u live in the US, these looked very nice too:
www.stonecreekstraps.com


----------



## Newton

I purchased a custom buffalo strap from Stone Creek Straps (not for a Suunto). Jeanna does fabulous work, at what I think is a reasonable price for a custom strap. Highly recommend.


----------



## George Roubicek

Here are couple for you to look at.


----------



## Chrissej




----------



## Steven Seagal

I nearly ordered that strap with green stitching. 

My Panerai style rubber strap from Morellato arrived today. Here are some quick pictures:


----------



## NoDecoDiver

Where did you guys get the lugs for your Core's? Is it a Suunto part of an aftermarket addition?

I would love to put mine on a NATO.


----------



## Steven Seagal

You need the replacement strap, because you can't get the lugs seperately, if I'm correct. You can then swap the strap with any 24mm strap you like.

http://www.amazon.com/Suunto-Wrist-...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1259421088&sr=8-1


----------



## rcook55

6speed said:


> mine is on maratac elite
> 
> it also comes in different thread colors


I just ordered that strap for my Black/Orange Core. How does it feel? Rubber-ish or Canvas-y? I read that they are long straps which is good, I have large wrists. Do you think that the buckle from the stock orange rubber strap would fit on the Maratac?


----------



## wmcamp0

I have a b/o core on an orange 24mm 5 ring nato strap, love it.


----------



## 6speed

rcook55 said:


> I just ordered that strap for my Black/Orange Core. How does it feel? Rubber-ish or Canvas-y? I read that they are long straps which is good, I have large wrists. Do you think that the buckle from the stock orange rubber strap would fit on the Maratac?


the surface feels kinda canvas-y, but is flexible like rubber

i'm not sure if the buckle is replaceable or not, but if its possible i'm sure it'll fit since both are 24/24

if i see another person in des moines with the same watch and strap, i'll know its you!


----------



## rcook55

I take it your in the DSM area? Strange how the internet does that 'eh?


----------



## jnewell

rcook55 said:


> I just ordered that strap for my Black/Orange Core. How does it feel? Rubber-ish or Canvas-y? I read that they are long straps which is good, I have large wrists. Do you think that the buckle from the stock orange rubber strap would fit on the Maratac?


Feels like a Gummy-bear. <| <| <|

Do a search, but my recollection from reading here is that the buckle from the orange strap does not actually come off - the screw is not a screw, and if you force it, it breaks. YMMV.


----------



## r3aper

nice babies you have there.. :-! im just wondering if the core all black's straps can be replaced.?


----------



## JWS3

Here are a few shots of my All-Black Core with a Para-cord band.


----------



## r3aper

JWS3 said:


> Here are a few shots of my All-Black Core with a Para-cord band.


nice piece you have there.. how did you remove the original straps, was it difficult.?


----------



## ORC

My core on an MTM...... :-!


----------



## JWS3

Thank you. Removing the original strap wasn't difficult. I used two small screwdrivers to attach the lugs I'd purchased along with the orange strap. The para-cord basically slides through each lug and is flat on the underside of the watch.


----------



## GavH

Plain old 24mm rubber dive strap bought off ebay for about £10.



















And here it is on a 24mm NATO. NOT a good look IMO due to the way it forces the lugs down and thus makes the watch feel like it's sitting a bit high.


----------



## r3aper

JWS3 said:


> Thank you. Removing the original strap wasn't difficult. I used two small screwdrivers to attach the lugs I'd purchased along with the orange strap. The para-cord basically slides through each lug and is flat on the underside of the watch.


so i've noticed, i was thinking it was the original all black lugs.. thank anyway..;-)


----------



## patelis

*24mm ORANGE 5 RING PVD ZULU BALLISTIC NYLON WATCHBAND*

http://strappedfortime.com


----------



## jimmy1

Got mine on a Toshi strap (good quailty indeed): Lots of pics in thread https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=261656


----------



## HeldUp

jimmy1 said:


> Got mine on a Toshi strap (good quailty indeed): Lots of pics in thread https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=261656


That's sweet! I'm getting that for my All Black Core.


----------



## BrendanSilent

so i just got the Suunto Core Extreme Silver Edition, and it doesnt have lugs. i really don't want to pay $50 for yet another rubber strap to get the lugs, just so i can spend another $50 for a new strap of my choosing. anybody have any ideas for me? anybody got a pair of lugs they would sell me, or is there a way to get bands other than the replacement rubber with the lugs? after i put on the new strap i will have spent $100 and have not 1 but 2 extra rubber straps that i won't be using. would really appreciate any help in this.


----------



## gaijin

BrendanSilent said:


> so i just got the Suunto Core Extreme Silver Edition, and it doesnt have lugs. i really don't want to pay $50 for yet another rubber strap to get the lugs, just so i can spend another $50 for a new strap of my choosing. anybody have any ideas for me? anybody got a pair of lugs they would sell me, or is there a way to get bands other than the replacement rubber with the lugs? after i put on the new strap i will have spent $100 and have not 1 but 2 extra rubber straps that i won't be using. would really appreciate any help in this.


You could always step up and mount the Suunto Aluminum strap:



















HTH


----------



## BrendanSilent

hmmm, that's the exact one i got, looks good! might just do that...


----------



## Red PeeKay

gaijin said:


> You could always step up and mount the Suunto Aluminum strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH


Gaijin, looking at your photo it seems to me the lugs and bar are attached using allen keys rather than a normal screwdriver?? Is this the case for all the Suunto lugs?? I ask because I have an extreme silver coming and want to mount the silver lugs. Once it arrives I will buy a black strap with the lugs. I assumed one used a small screwdriver, however it appears it is in fact an allen key. Looking at my all black the watchband is attached using a normal screwhead.


----------



## JwY

Red PeeKay said:


> Gaijin, looking at your photo it seems to me the lugs and bar are attached using allen keys rather than a normal screwdriver?? Is this the case for all the Suunto lugs?? I ask because I have an extreme silver coming and want to mount the silver lugs. Once it arrives I will buy a black strap with the lugs. I assumed one used a small screwdriver, however it appears it is in fact an allen key. Looking at my all black the watchband is attached using a normal screwhead.


Nope. Most are flat head. Mine is as well as a lot of others I've seen.


----------



## ejunge

Metal bracelets come with Allen head screws, leather and elastomer come with regular screws


----------



## southerncrossleatherworks

Here are a couple that I have made straps for over the past couple years. It always amazes me how much a strap can change the look of a watch.


----------



## jimmygee

I've got some lugs if you need them. PM me.



Steven Seagal said:


> You need the replacement strap, because you can't get the lugs seperately, if I'm correct. You can then swap the strap with any 24mm strap you like.
> 
> Amazon.com: Suunto Core Watch Replacement Strap (Flat Black): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Joche189

Here are a couple that I have made straps for over the past couple years. 









[/QUOTE]

Hi! Southernersleatherworks

Nice job on the straps! looks very neat and still rugged. Where can i order one?


----------



## wangallan

Here's mine. ill take another picture later on. The original suunto core brushed steel strap was fading. sadly the vector strap i think is much better than the core strap..


----------

